# Will t3i price drop?



## ryank382 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone thinks the t3i prices will drop anytime soon because of the t4i. Maybe someone remembers what happened to the t2i prices when the t3i came out. If it doesn't look like they are going to drop I'm going to buy one very soon. If they will drop I'm going to wait. Thanks in advance


----------



## jrizal (Jun 14, 2012)

If you buy a bundle kit with 55-250mm lens and bag, it would cost $879 at Costco with roughly a $170 discount or $210 if you factor in the bag.


----------



## EDL (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm guessing it will drop a little more, but with the T4i sitting at $850 just for the body, I don't see them dropping the T3i that much.  The T2i has been around how long?  It's still only $100 less than the T3i is.  

The T4i might go down a little once it gets out there.  I'm not a marketing expert, but if I were Canon, I wouldn't want to drop the T3i too much and create an even larger gap between it and the T4i.  The T4i has some nice improvements, but is it $250 (or possibly more if the T3i drops in price) worth of new stuff?  I'd worry about the general perception of that if my goal is to try to sell more T4i cameras.

I imagine eventually the T4i will come down in price and the gap between it and the T3i will close up a bit, much like the T2i and T3i are now, but until then...not sure I'd count on any significant price drops in the T3i.

I'd start looking for retailers that offer some kind of sale or discount on the T3i.  I just got my T3i two days ago from HHGregg.  They advertised an 11% off sale for anything ordered online.  I got my T3i with kits lens for $667.  I ordered mine for in-store pick up (no shipping fees), said 3-5 days to ship it to store, but they emailed me the very next day that it was in (must have had them in-store and the web site inventory wasn't up to date).  So, i ordered it on Monday night at 8:30PM and picked it up the next day for almost $100 off current price.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 14, 2012)

The price will drop, but the t4i's price will drop as well.  But not by much


----------



## EDL (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm guessing the OP is thinking of holding off for a nice price cut on the T3i and I don't think that will happen, at least not soon.  Canon dropped it $50 about a week or so prior to the T4i coming out, so if you're holding out for a nice drop because of the T4i, I think you'll be disappointed.  Either pony up for the T4i or find a sale on the T3i now.


----------



## ryank382 (Jun 14, 2012)

ok then i guess im not going to wait. thanks for the replies. i found this deal on ebay however. brand new and 100$ off retail with free shipping and apparently manufacturers warranty as well. this seems too good to be true what do you guys think? USA Model CanonT3i 600D +18-55 IS Lens. EOS Digital Rebel SLR Camera Kit. NEW 13803134254 | eBay


----------



## proinwv (Sep 17, 2012)

So, was it too good to be true?


----------



## ryank382 (Sep 17, 2012)

yes lol looked up the company and seemed to be a scam. bought the camera from amazon themselves


----------

